
Re: Origin of the U+nnnn notation - ingve
http://unicode.org/mail-arch/unicode-ml/y2005-m11/0060.html
======
eponeponepon
Brilliant. It had genuinely never occurred to me that it might be anything
more than an abbreviation for 'Unicode'.

